# Bull red on the fly..4-09-11



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

Man it sure was foggy Sat. morning but near perfect conditions so i finaly made it to the spot.Started to throw a popper with only small trout interested so i switched to a bearded clam fly purchused at bass pro:thumbsup:.After a couple cast "FISH ON'' it was a blast since it was my first bull on the fly.:thumbup:


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

sorry here they are the right way up.[/ATTACH]


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

nice catches.


----------



## daybreaker (Mar 23, 2011)

What a great fish on a flyrod.Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## REELGOOD (Oct 3, 2007)

Great job. Nice red.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Nice red!! I know that was a blast on the fly.


----------



## derb (Mar 26, 2011)

:thumbup1:


----------



## Tugboat (Mar 24, 2011)

Sure is a nice red and that's a good looking boat that's behind you in your pic bet they got a sweet deal on that


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

That middle fish is a Spanish Mackerel, how do keep them from biting through the tippet?


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

Very nice boat behind me and super sweet deal on that one...:fishslap:


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

Johnms said:


> That middle fish is a Spanish Mackerel, how do keep them from biting through the tippet?


I always use a long shank eagle claw hooks #1 and #2s then just tie a little flash and white/green bucktail on 15lb florocarbon.I strip it really fast sometime double handed so that way they usually only gat just the hook works for me most the time.I do occasionaly get bite off by really big spanish.hope this helps:thumbsup:


----------

